# Where can I find a Bay Leaf tree???



## fishmont

I've looked all over Houston for a Bay Laurel or Sweet Bay tree and can't find one anywhere. Where ever I go, they haven't even heard of them. I'm tired of paying McCormick's $7.00 for a handful of bay leaves! Does anyone out there grow them, or know where to buy one? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## speckle-catcher

go to a bigger HEB, buy bay leaves in bulk in the "whole foods" section , pay about $0.50 for what you pay $7 in a bottle.


----------



## cva34

*Bay laurel*

Try This http://www.thegrowers-exchange.com/...nooverride=1&gclid=CKPLtriWta0CFVSR7QodQjFzlg cva34


----------



## Pollo Pibil

Love my bay tree. I think Urban Harvest sells them or try Buchannan's or Southwest Fertilizer.

Farmer's Market at Richmond & Buffalo Speedway often has bags for sale and think I've seen a tree or two there as well.

One purchase; lifetime of flavor!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

have had my tree for at least 10 years

I prune it back all the time to shrub height and save back leaves 

any non chain store nursery should have access to them


----------



## Tate

Wabash Feed Store on Washington Ave. sells small ones for like $4. I have bought a couple of them.


----------



## fishmont

Thank y'all for the help. I did discover that Big Tex trees has some at some of their stores, but they're $200 + and about 7 feet tall. A little more than I need. Big Tex does an awesome job if you ever need trees, though.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

try the nurseries west of houston, not in town

Enchanted Gardens or Caldwell Nursery....Rosenberg/Richmond


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

I can sell 1g for 6.5 or 3g for 18.50 at my nursery in Sugar Land, Cabrera Farm
281 684 4466


----------



## Meadowlark

$7 for a bag of Bay leaves? Dang, on my place in East Texas there's enough to put a dent in Obama's debt.


----------



## John Galt

cva34 said:


> Try This http://www.thegrowers-exchange.com/...nooverride=1&gclid=CKPLtriWta0CFVSR7QodQjFzlg cva34


Thanks for posting! Had a really nice one but it didn't survive the move. The tap root grew through the water hole (had it outside) and I lost half the roots when I pulled it up and tried to move it.

I've got a rosemary growing inside - was pleasantly surprised that it thrived during the winter. Lavender also grows well up here.

It's tough to garden up here...between the cold, the altitude (not enough gas and the sun is pretty strong), deer, wind, and drought, I'm limited to container gardening. I grew a tomato last year that, believe it or not, was even more flavorless than what you get in the grocery store!

Edited to add: This is one of three times a year I really miss Texas. The otehr two are a week or so before dove season, and March/April when everyone is wheeling and dealing about deer leases.


----------



## Saltwater Sally

I know this thread is over a year old but for what it's worth, we bought several bay leaf plants @ Houston Garden Center (specifically the one on the Gulf Frwy in League City) back in December. They had a HUGE stock of beautiful plants.....most in the 2' range but also a lot of 6' tall trees. We gave 'em as Christmas gifts.

Hope that helps.


----------



## k_see900

If you are still having problems finding them, you can come to my house and dig up as many as you would like! Montgomery, apparently has the soil they like. I brushhog them, burn them and they still come back year after year.


----------

